# Farewell to our old friend.



## memesbunnies (Sep 14, 2010)

Woke up this morning to find that our old rabbit "Mrs. Bunny" had passed on. She was every bit of 8 yrs old and had not been feeling herself for awhile but I really noticed a change in her these last few weeks and she had not been very interested in eating, even her favorite - dandelions and clover. At least she does not have to endure another nasty winter and we are moving in a few weeks so that is a relief as well as it really stressed her out the last time we moved and it took quite awhile to bounce back from it.

Rest in Peace Mrs. Bunny we will miss you, thank you for being such a good bunny and my companion when I sat outside and read and watched our "kid" play.

See you on the other side....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm sorry Andrea. How are the other two (the son and the rescue) doing?

Binky free little one. ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 15, 2010)

We're so sorry for your loss. Mrs. Bunny sounded like a real sweet heart and truly a member of your family. It was so hard when our Commander Bun-Bun started to shut down. Thanks for giving her a good long and loving life and remember all the good things and she really won't be totally gone. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She had a great life time with you and your family. She's now in Bunny's heaven land. RIP. :rainbow:


----------



## memesbunnies (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you for your warm thoughts, I really appreciate your kindness and it is a comfort to me as we go through this difficult time. It is so hard to lose a family member, even these small furry ones that I love so much. My other two buns are doing very well, especially the rescue rex my son named "Just Bunny" he is very entertaining and provides some comic relief to a sad time.


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 15, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It is my wish that everybun gets to have a long and fulfilling life like Mrs. Bunny did with you. She was lucky to have you. Binky free, sweet girl.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 15, 2010)

So sorry


----------



## cheryl (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

